

Ask HN: Extreme office computer setups? - zachrose

So plenty of people have insane setups (6 monitors, eccentric recliners, aesthetically extravagant PC cooling, etc) in their home office, but I&#x27;ve yet to see someone whose setup really stands out in an office of more than 10 people.<p>Does anyone have any experience with this? Did it introduce any inter-office frictions? (Disgust, one-upsmanship, etc?)
======
ratfacemcgee
from what i've experienced in actual offices, the 2 ways you stand out are to
either:

1\. use a mechanical keyboard

2\. use a standing desk

besides that, you don't get more monitors or crazy pc builds unless the
company pays for you to have them. and typically, if they are paying for you
to have them, your coworkers can (and should) be able to get them, too.

